# Pup Digging



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, looking for some ideas how to handle this. Onyx (5 mos) has discovered digging and looking at the back yard, really enjoys it! lol Any training tips?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got craters in my backyard from my dogs...Not cool, so I know how you feel, makes it impossible for us to grow grass because of the amount of traffic too.

Anyways, a long time ago a trainer suggested getting the dog a sand box or box with pebbles in it and letting the dog use that for digging. She said to even bury stuff in it for them to get out. I don't know how much this works of if it encourages digging in other areas, but if you want you can try it. 

My dogs dig to lay in the dirt and keep cool. So I'm unsure how the sandbox would work for them unless I had boxes for all five.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I actually have the sand box in the yard and it works great. Obviously if I catch Reahven starting to dig in the yard I tell her NO and take her to her "dig" spot and say this is yours. She has a blast digging for ...well I have no idea what ...but she is sure on a missiong when she digs. lol Best part is...not holes in our yard. Good luck!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to hear it works for you! I might try it now. We have a kiddy pool I fill up with water in the summer but since it hasn't been so hot I might think about making it into a sandbox until the summer!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't have diggers, thank god! But I did hear and I'm have no idea if this a bad idea or not but they said to put ballons filled with water in old holes and refill with dirt, when the dog starts to dig in that spot again the ballon will break and cause the water to spray them in the face and make a loud noise, it's suppose to work! Good Luck!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, will see what works with him!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't leave my dog in the yard unattended so
it was easy to stop the digging.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's a whacky, funny, smart solution. i almost wish my dog
was a digger so i could try it. i wonder if that will stop a dog from
digging or will it stop the dog from digging in the same spot??



whiteleo said:


> I don't have diggers, thank god! But I did hear and I'm have no idea if this a bad idea or not but they said to put ballons filled with water in old holes and refill with dirt, when the dog starts to dig in that spot again the ballon will break and cause the water to spray them in the face and make a loud noise, it's suppose to work! Good Luck!


----------

